# Best Stock Pot For Biab



## hellbent (16/8/11)

I have been looking at Nick JD's post "Move To All Grain For Thirty Bucks"and have found it really interesting, just one query, what is the best sort of stockpot?.... is Aluminium ok? ...and where can I buy one...
Anyone help??

Cheers fellas 
Al


----------



## Amber Fluid (16/8/11)

I don't know about the best but certainly one of the cheapest is the $19 SS at Big W. Can't go wrong


----------



## RdeVjun (16/8/11)

Yep, as per Amber Fluid, big double ewe has the 19L in stainless, usually for less than $20. If you want to do an authentic 'Move to All- Grain for <$30', that's probably what you'll have to use, beyond that, well, its likely to be deviating from the set method!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/8/11)

Get it on special for less than $12 and the voile on special, you could come in under $20 bucks.

As nick says, it's just meant to teach the basics.

Unfortunately I didn't get the hint and went for a 2 pot stovetop method, after dodgy DIY put pay to my esky mash tun.

I produce fantastic beers (according to my harsh critics) with the method, and I'm not likely to have the time, budget, skills or desire to go to a full 3V system.

I'd like to hear if anyone else knows where to get larger pots though - I would like to graduate up some pot sizes and produce larger batches.

Goomba


----------



## XavierZ (16/8/11)

I recall a post recently with a link to a 37.8L Aluminium Crab/Prawn Cooker for $99.95 at BCF.


----------



## Acasta (16/8/11)

Hospitality suppliers are usually your best bet. Heres a like someone posted a while back: http://www.hospitalitywholesale.com.au/bac...-aluminium.html


----------



## poppa joe (16/8/11)

Those crab pots were at Rays Camping recently for about $70.00 on Special
May be still on.??
PJ


----------



## argon (16/8/11)

excellent value here 70L pot at Craftbrewer's I think Ross may still also have a 50L as well. Last i remember that was $99. Could be gone though.


----------



## seemax (16/8/11)

i've got 36L and 40L alu pots, with hole/tap... also a decent size voile bag...

advertised them recently and no takers... PM if you're keen, going pretty cheap


----------



## stevem01 (16/8/11)

$50 for a 50L s\steel from your asian supermarket, if you can afford it go for 50 Liter, gives a little extra wriggle room


----------



## Nick JD (16/8/11)

The 30 buck thread actually used a 15L pot.


----------



## QldKev (16/8/11)

Acasta said:


> Hospitality suppliers are usually your best bet. Heres a like someone posted a while back: http://www.hospitalitywholesale.com.au/bac...-aluminium.html




Allquip are sh!t load cheaper than them, and have excellent pots

QldKev


----------



## felten (16/8/11)

I bought a 50L ali pot from BB, by measurements, and experience dumping in grain I thought would fit and having the mash overflow, its actually a 45L pot. So that's something I'd advise you watch out for if purchasing a larger pot.


----------



## adz1179 (16/8/11)

QldKev said:


> Allquip are sh!t load cheaper than them, and have excellent pots
> 
> QldKev




+1 - got my 50lt al pot from allquip - very fast delivery and cheap...


----------



## manticle (16/8/11)

QldKev said:


> Allquip are sh!t load cheaper than them, and have excellent pots
> 
> QldKev



I'm only comparing the aluminium pot size I have Kev (from a melbourne hospitality supplier - not the one listed nor allquip) but in that regard the prices are comparable. The one Acasta listed is $87 incl GST for a 40 L aluminium 4mm pot. The one I have for my HLT (also 4mm allu, 40 L pot was about the same ($80 + GST).

Allquip have 4mm 40 L pots listed for $78 excl GST so roughly the same.

Good price for all as far as I'm concerned - I've heard nothing but good about allquip and my pot is certainly sturdy and well made (far far better than my original 1.003002 mm thick pot I got from a hot potatoes place for $48 and should last a good many more brews).

Do the prices differ massively on SS stuff between allquip and the hospitality type places? Can you buy in store or is shipping also included?

@OP - Buy a pot based on the batch size you want to do. Aluminium is fine. If you forsee yourself doing bigger batches than the ones in Nick's thread then get the bigger pot now, get a good quality one (I'd say 3-4mm wall minimum) rather than a cheap one and get a burner or good immersion element. If doing small batches on the stovetop, the KMART pots will be fine.


----------



## Amber Fluid (16/8/11)

One thing to take into account is that Aluminum is not a ferrous metal therefore useless on induction cook tops. If you have an induction cooktop then you are going to need stainless steel.


----------



## Murdoch (16/8/11)

I tried to buy a 98L Robinox off Allquip
Got a price off them but then no response after repeated attempts to contact them
Had to go elsewhere


----------



## emnpaul (16/8/11)

The short answer is stainless 19L from Big W. 


The question is what do you see yourself doing with it in future and what are you using to heat it? The big element on my stove is flat out holding a rolling boil with 17 litres in my 19L stockpot. Any bigger and I don't think it would boil. A lot depends on you but if you are just going for Nick's $30 AG method then I say get a 19L stainless jobbie from Big W.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## j1gsaw (16/8/11)

Your better off just coughin up the dough, get a decent sized pot, 3-4 ring burner (biab ?), all the acessories and get amongst it. The amount of money i spent trying to budget my way in, jeeze, i could have bought a bloody sabco by now. This hobby can be as expensive as you make/want it.
Failing that, use a bloody 50L beer keg, cut the top off it, happy days. I mean, none of us do it.. errr...  <_<


----------



## ekul (16/8/11)

the best size is the size that you eventually see yourself doing. If you reckon you'd like to do double batches then get an 80L pot. If you reckon you'll eventually want to do quad batches get a 140L pot. I slowly upgraded and it has cost me a lot of money, much better off spending money once on a decent pot and a decent burner.

Alquips ebay site is the best (cheapest) place to get pots, its even cheaper than their website http://shop.ebay.com.au/harryy1609/m.html?...sid=p4340.l2562


----------



## XavierZ (16/8/11)

XavierZ said:


> I recall a post recently with a link to a 37.8L Aluminium Crab/Prawn Cooker for $99.95 at BCF.



I got a cattledog in the post today, these pots are $20 off and now $80 for the 37.8L.


----------



## ekul (16/8/11)

XavierZ said:


> I got a cattledog in the post today, these pots are $20 off and now $80 for the 37.8L.




Cheap asiain stores have 80L stainless pots for $99. They are thin but i use mine with a 32 jet mongolian without scorching.


----------



## milob40 (16/8/11)

i've got a 19ltr pot used twice for sale for 10 bucks or a six pack of swill (used twice)  
pick up only


----------



## Tanga (17/8/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...view=getnewpost

Anywhere near Woolbrew?

For the $40 bucks he's selling a 20 L urn (ie got it's own heating element). Dodge tap is an issue but many hbers add their own anyway. Possible to do full size batches using the high gravity method, but usually you'd want to do 12-15 L batches. If that's enough you can't get much cheaper.


----------



## hellbent (17/8/11)

Thanks guys for your input but big W is the winner.... I am really only interested in trying biab out at this moment, should it work out ok and I need a bigger one then maybe I will give
the good wife a new 19l boiler and I will look elsewhere for a bigger one. thanks again guys
cheers


----------



## hellbent (23/8/11)

Seemax I sent you 2 pm's regarding pots, are you going to answer them mate??


----------

